# Really Want to Know



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:46:23 -0700*
Gulf Theatre. What movie was showing? Next thing you‘re going to say is "I
was in Baghdad when you were still in dad‘s bag". We‘re still trying to fit
Germany into your scenarios. And tell us, as a Master Corporal in the QOR,
who was your RSM at the time?  Tell us what "Stand to your front" means or
show us that at least you‘ve done your homework.
As the reporter said to Chuck Connors, the just-cashiered 1stLt. in the US
Army circa 1870, in The Rifleman early bw tv serial, "tell me anything,
even if it‘s a lie, just give me something to print."
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
Subject: my unit.
>
>
> I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> tell you.....
>
> I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
> have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
>
> IN PACE PARATUS
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

